# Getting Urine Stains off Plastic



## Nes (Jul 7, 2006)

My girls have that rabbit delux combo set thing, cheap plastic :\ What can I do to remove old urine stains from it? I just tried Mr. Clean and a good hard scrub in some hot water but NOTHING. I don't want to try anything too much more caustic bc I don't want it eating thru my cage bottom! 

It more of an estetic thing then anything else but I'm worried the old urine stains are causing part of my smell problem.

(I do clean & wipe down the cage every other day - these are from a weekend vacation away when the girls revolted & stoped using the litter )

Nes.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 7, 2006)

Here ya go:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14135&forum_id=1


----------



## Nes (Jul 7, 2006)

and you vinegar works I guess? 

Thanks that's what I was thinking but I don't have any right now - I'll run out tomorrow 

Nes.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 7, 2006)

Vinegar works *awesome*! It got off stains that even using a scraper didn't get off before. That stuff melts it off, it's incredible!


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 7, 2006)

The one thing I tried was boiling vinegar. I can't leave our litterboxes out too long because as soon as the little...dears notice it is gone they go and have a pee in the spot where it was. Heating the vinegar first dissolves the stains faster with less scrubbing! Just make sure it isn't too hot so you don't warp the plastic!:shock:


----------



## pamnock (Jul 7, 2006)

Vinegar is awesome! It dissovles the calcium carbonate in the urine.

Pam


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 7, 2006)

Vinegar is great for almost all rabbit messes. I always spritz a bit in the bottom of my litter boxes before I put on the woody pet, and it seems to actually prevent most of the build up.


----------



## rubysmom (Jul 7, 2006)

Whatever would us rabbit people do without vinegar? My mother just stocked up on it from the wholesale club for me...five huge jugs of it in my garage...I can only imagine what my neighbors think!Nicole


----------



## Nes (Jul 8, 2006)

It's so funny, vinegar is actually also a MIRACLE worker when it comes to fish tanks  I used to breed fish & trust me cleaning 7 tanks is not a fun weekend project! But a little vinegar and a good scrub and the tanks shine like new  Even use it to dissenfect gravel & such plus a quick rinse is really enough to make it safe for fish again 

Nes.


----------



## Spring (Jul 8, 2006)

Vinegar.. My absolute favourite thing when it comes to bunny cleaning!


----------

